# EPAK & JKD Inasanto Lineage



## Brian Jones (Aug 9, 2005)

I was recently reading a book of interviews with JKD notables (Inosanto and others).  I was struck by how many of them were originally Black Belts under Mr. Parker.  It left me wondering why did they leave (this really wasn't addressed in the Interviews).  Did they really beleive they had learned all Mr. Parker had to offer?  Did they really beleive that what Lee had was better?  Or was it simply a matter of Lee's skill and charisma?  I know we may just be speculating , but since many kenpo seniors and others who were around at that time often post here, I thought they might have an opinion.  I also wonder historically how this effected the evolution of EPAK?

Brian Jones


----------



## Doc (Aug 19, 2005)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> I was recently reading a book of interviews with JKD notables (Inosanto and others).  I was struck by how many of them were originally Black Belts under Mr. Parker.  It left me wondering why did they leave (this really wasn't addressed in the Interviews).  Did they really beleive they had learned all Mr. Parker had to offer?  Did they really beleive that what Lee had was better?  Or was it simply a matter of Lee's skill and charisma?  I know we may just be speculating , but since many kenpo seniors and others who were around at that time often post here, I thought they might have an opinion.  I also wonder historically how this effected the evolution of EPAK?
> 
> Brian Jones


Well the reasons are many, and I can give you some thoughts on a few. Some like Rich Montgomery, or Rick Flores were studying with Ed Parker at a time when he was learning a great deal from Jimmy Woo, and Ark Wong. Jimmy Woo was in residence at the school. Once they made black, I believe they left when Woo left to be with the "teacher of the teacher." Danny is another story. He was already a "traveling master" picking up information from multiple sources. He was already accomplished in other arts and in fact had spent time at Ark Wongs before he came to Parker. When he left to partner up with Bruce, it was not so much as a student but to continue to explore other avenues of the arts in a more free form environment. Danny tuaght Bruce more than Bruce taught Danny. James Ibrao made black in the early day in 9 months. When Parker went north to get information from Chinese Masters like Lao Bun of Hung Gar, Ibrao went with him. When Parker returned home to Pasadena, Ibrao decided to stay and continue with others in the Chinese Community. Also Parker was continually changing and the curriculum was fluid as he himself grew. Maybe some wanted a more grounded lesson plan at the time. Sometimes its like anything else. Why do some go to one master over another. Personal preferences of what's being taught and/or how something is taught. Over time, those preferences may change, prompting a student to do the same. Nothing unusual, and it has always happened and continues today.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 19, 2005)

well put doc, the last time i seen Dan Inosanto he told me that he still teaches kenpo to the high school students when he is there ie the basics and concepts with the basics.
later
jay
ps i did not know dan studied with ark wong,very interesting doc! artyon:


----------



## Brian Jones (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you for the reply Doc. That does explain a lot.

Brian Jones


----------



## Doc (Aug 19, 2005)

jaybacca72 said:
			
		

> well put doc, the last time i seen Dan Inosanto he told me that he still teaches kenpo to the high school students when he is there ie the basics and concepts with the basics.
> later
> jay
> ps i did not know dan studied with ark wong,very interesting doc! artyon:


Danny has a wealth of knowledge over many disciplines. He was applying Bruce Lee's phiolosophy in earnest before Bruce. Bruce recognized that and wanted to learn. With the exception of the celebraties, all of Bruce Lee's "so-called" students were accomplished in different arts. Bruce was doing a little teaching, and alot of learning himslef. He was only 25 when I met him.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 19, 2005)

and how old were you doc? hehe! so that would make you hmmm many years old. just out of curiousity what other well known guys trained with ark wong? was larry hartsell at ark wong's too?
later
jay
ps it is great having someone like yourself who was there doc! hey has anybody heard from the big dog aka goldendragon7? artyon:  :idunno:


----------



## Doc (Aug 19, 2005)

jaybacca72 said:
			
		

> and how old were you doc? hehe! so that would make you hmmm many years old. just out of curiousity what other well known guys trained with ark wong? was larry hartsell at ark wong's too?


That why I'm an "ancient" and not a "senior." Most of the "seniors" are martial arts pups. As far as I know Jay Larry wasn't there. Although most didn't speak of it much, people like Jimmy Woo, Sal Esquivel, Richard Nunez, Tino Tuiolosega, Douglas and Curtis Wong, Danny, and Carl Totten all at least passed through and studied with Ark Wong briefly, some much longer obviously. Of course Huamea (Tiny) Lefiti and Ed Parker were long time students. One of these days I need to scan pictures of a young Jimmy Woo and Danny Inosanto at Ark Wongs. You know, come to think of it, I don't think I ever mentioned that Jimmy Woo and Inosanto were at Ark Wong's before. Thanks for the memory jog. The more you look at it, the more many roads all lead back to the Los Angeles Chinatown and Ark Wong. It was no accident that Bruce Lee's Kwoon was on College Street within walking distance of Ark Wongs School on Ord Street, around the corner from Won kok, 10-12 minutes from Parker's House.


> ps it is great having someone like yourself who was there doc! hey has anybody heard from the big dog aka goldendragon7? artyon:  :idunno:


I was just the luckiest guy on earth who happened to fall into the right place at the right time at a very young age, thanks to Douglas Wong. 

The Big Dog is getting married so I'm sure he is more than a little busy. "Another one bites the dust."


----------



## Nanalo74 (Aug 20, 2005)

Great information Doc. Thank you very much for sharing. 

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------

